# why cant I....



## Jay0205 (Jul 30, 2011)

Why cant I add a photo to my profile? Also when I click on my profile it says I have posted 0 posts etc.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Jay-uk said:


> Why cant I add a photo to my profile? Also when I click on my profile it says I have posted 0 posts etc.


It's because the dash in your username causes an issue.

If we change your username to something different then it will be fine.

Let me know some alternate username choices and I'll update your account.


----------



## Jay0205 (Jul 30, 2011)

Lorian said:


> It's because the dash in your username causes an issue.
> 
> If we change your username to something different then it will be fine.
> 
> Let me know some alternate username choices and I'll update your account.


Hi Lorian, Inboxed you an alternative.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Jay0205 said:


> Hi Lorian, Inboxed you an alternative.


Received and changed - sorry for the delay.


----------

